# Fascia repairs



## ThomeF (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey all, I was wondering what your preferred material is to use for a fascia repair?

Thome


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Our local lumberyard has pre-primed 1x6 and 1x8 that are nice and straight.


----------

